# Aston Hall Mental Asylum - Derbyshire April 09 **Pic Heavy**



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

*I know this has been done several times, but I want to put my photos on anyway.
This place is my first hospital, and is oh-so creepy, despite the fact that it has been chavved to death.
I believe it was built in the twenties, but the scourge of modern society that is the chav and pikey has unleashed lashings of pure hell on it to make it like it is now. Everything is smashed. I guess that is what you get from having no security, easy for us but we don't really get much reward from it. 
The main hall has been recently burnt out, with the stage front destroyed, as well as the top of the stage. There is evidence of the scumbags using it as a skate park too. The roof has collapsed in the pool room, with soaking wet insulation covering the floor like a yellow, sickly blanket.
It is very scary, especially if you visit with just one other person, I was convinced we were being followed, I ended up throwing a brick at a pile of broken glass in a corner and it saw them off, if they were real. Probably a gypsie.
It is a place I definately want to do properly, but when I have more people to go with.
On with the pictures anyway.

On the roof of maintenace block






Looking down at the destruction





Down the lift shaft





The Rolls-Royce of the UE world





We moved on to what seemed to be the kitchen, and found a refrigerated room





Serving area in Dining Room





Ladies toilets are not too badly trashed





Wards, our next stop





The curtains are not on fire I suppose...





A scene of destruction awaits you as you enter the next room





My favourite photo of this rushed 40 minute visit. I will return and get some good ones I promise





Pikies have had the radiators





Our last stop was the main hall, it has been fire damaged seemingly by chavs letting off fireworks in it





The fire damage, it is worse than it looks





We finally moved to the pool room, where the corridor roof has caved in, the pool is not too bad though, apart from all the debris.





Thanks for looking, despite the horrific scenes.
James *


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

*I forgot this one, it is in the basement of the maintenance block, and full of exercise equipment.




*

*Thanks*


----------



## odeon master (Apr 14, 2009)

see my post done last year, i'm sure there is a photo on the top of the maintenance block roof and all the glass was in situe !!
This place was bad a year back, now its 20 times worse .

THE ODEON


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 14, 2009)

VERY nice, shame its been so trashed!


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, how do you get to the projection booth? 
I've always wanted to see a rectifier like that.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome report James!!
Cannot believe the chavs have nicked the RADIATORS!!! Well actually yeah I can believe it but STILL!!!

God! Its a real shame to see it so trashed   but still, some great pics regardless!!


----------



## Gangeox (Apr 14, 2009)

james.s said:


> Oh yeah, how do you get to the projection booth?
> I've always wanted to see a rectifier like that.



The rectifier is in the cellar under the main hall floor. You were stood right over the top of it when you shot the stage


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh Damn It!
I will have to go tomorrow now! I NEED to see that rectifier!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 14, 2009)

odeon master said:


> see my post done last year, i'm sure there is a photo on the top of the maintenance block roof and all the glass was in situe !!
> This place was bad a year back, now its 20 times worse .
> 
> THE ODEON



The glass was held in place with lead.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Neosea said:


> The glass was held in place with lead.



Ah, of couse, that would explain why it is on the floor downstairs now. Good thinking!

Stupid Gypsies, why can they not buy lead?


----------



## Neosea (Apr 14, 2009)

james.s said:


> Ah, of couse, that would explain why it is on the floor downstairs now. Good thinking!
> 
> Stupid Gypsies, why can they not buy lead?



, I am sure they sell it, as its worth quite a bit.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

No No No! We all know that Gypsies harvest lead for building caravans!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 14, 2009)

james.s said:


> No No No! We all know that Gypsies harvest lead for building caravans!



Did you eat lead as a child?


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, as well as: Fluorescent Light Tubes, Lithium, Zinc Carbide, Polonium-210 and Matchsticks.
Why do you ask?


----------



## odeon master (Apr 14, 2009)

The projector box is now a plant room accessed at the rear of the hall via 2 stairwells.
There is nothing up there though except pipes and heating equipment.
the projector windows that you can see in the hall have been bricked up in the plantroom side.

THE ODEON


----------



## Neosea (Apr 14, 2009)

james.s said:


> Yes, as well as: Fluorescent Light Tubes, Lithium, Zinc Carbide, Polonium-210 and Matchsticks.
> Why do you ask?



No reason, just everything now makes sense


----------



## frantastic (Apr 14, 2009)

Grrr...chavs.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Neosea said:


> No reason, just everything now makes sense



I give that image across Neosea 

I HATE chavs too. Especially the 4 foot variant that heckles me at school. But ESPECIALLY the type that does this to a place!


----------



## thompski (Apr 15, 2009)

The projector room above the hall was a modern boiler house when I last visited with the Pirate and Ashless, and the maintenance block was actually in pretty good condition, at least to what it is now. Sooner they flatten it the better in my opinion - its just a strain on local taxpayers due to the numerous fire brigade and police callouts.


----------



## james.s (Apr 15, 2009)

thompski said:


> The projector room above the hall was a modern boiler house when I last visited with the Pirate and Ashless, and the maintenance block was actually in pretty good condition, at least to what it is now. Sooner they flatten it the better in my opinion - its just a strain on local taxpayers due to the numerous fire brigade and police callouts.



As much as I'd hate to see it demolished, it would probably be for the best, the place is just going to get more and more vandalised. In fact, demolishing the newer bits and restoring the older bits would be better as the older blocks are actually quite nice buildings and reasonably structurally sound.
Like I said, I HATE chavs and gypsies.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicely done James. You're certainly covering the miles exploring at the moment!


----------



## nickyw_uk (Apr 15, 2009)

james.s said:


> *I forgot this one, it is in the basement of the maintenance block, and full of exercise equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great set of pics mate. Don't know how you dared to go in all those rooms! I only hung around outside LOL!

Anyone know why they don't just demolish everything? Surely it would save money to flatten the whole site so no more fire brigades and ploice officers had to keep coming out!?


----------



## james.s (Apr 15, 2009)

You will have to go back, PM me if you are up for a revisit. The building is safe, it is just the chavs you need to watch out for...
I am pretty fearless, it does help in such a hobby (not boasting or 'owt )


----------



## nickyw_uk (Apr 15, 2009)

james.s said:


> You will have to go back, PM me if you are up for a revisit. The building is safe, it is just the chavs you need to watch out for...
> I am pretty fearless, it does help in such a hobby (not boasting or 'owt )



Will definitely let you know if I'm going to re-visit. How do you get to places if you don't drive?


----------



## james.s (Apr 15, 2009)

I go urbexing with my 19 year old friend, he went to aston with me but hasn't posted his pics yet.
Do you drive?


----------



## The Pirate (Apr 17, 2009)

odeon master said:


> The projector box is now a plant room accessed at the rear of the hall via 2 stairwells.
> There is nothing up there though except pipes and heating equipment.
> the projector windows that you can see in the hall have been bricked up in the plantroom side.
> 
> THE ODEON




Ashless myself and tomspki spent ages trying to find the projector room...we felt sure at first that it must be ABOVE the boiler room 

nice post james that place has got bad now.


----------



## thompski (Apr 17, 2009)

The Pirate said:


> Ashless myself and tomspki spent ages trying to find the projector room...we felt sure at first that it must be ABOVE the boiler room
> 
> nice post james that place has got bad now.



Nah my theory was that it had been bricked up like Odeon pointed out, if you remember?

Shame about this one, but its been comprehensively documented by dozens of folk in various states of decay so it was hardly forgotten like some places I can think of


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 20, 2009)

beccy said:


> Awesome report James!!
> Cannot believe the chavs have nicked the RADIATORS!!! Well actually yeah I can believe it but STILL!!!
> 
> God! Its a real shame to see it so trashed   but still, some great pics regardless!!



Every room has a trail of brown radiator water leading from where the radiator was fixed to the wall to the door it was taken through. 

James, I'm up for another visit there whenever you fancy. Is down the road from me too plus I know other local sites to Aston.


----------



## thompski (Apr 20, 2009)

There's tonnes of stuff in South Derbyshire; just need to look  you can make a day of it in that part of the county alone


----------



## Trudger (Apr 20, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Did you eat lead as a child?



I used to chew a piece of lead (curtain weight) when I was a kid, might explain my shite memory now !
James, if your up for a visit this week, I might tag along.
Maybe you could teach me about this fearless stuff ! I'm a real chicken when it comes to angry mobs...... 

T


----------



## james.s (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool, I'll have to arrange something, maybe wednesday evening? I'll PM you both if I am available (GCSEs and all that) As far as the old fearless thingy goes, if you are confronted by a chav, say something really clever and they will go, failing that, hit them between the eyes with a Sigma 400mm F5.6 APO. Or a tripod. Are you available any other time just in case Trudger?


----------



## james.s (Apr 20, 2009)

thompski said:


> There's tonnes of stuff in South Derbyshire; just need to look  you can make a day of it in that part of the county alone



There is a huge abandoned farm near the hospital too, only saw it from the road, but it looked good....


----------



## thompski (Apr 21, 2009)

james.s said:


> There is a huge abandoned farm near the hospital too, only saw it from the road, but it looked good....



Yup there are reports on here for the farm, which reminds me of my need to light paint it. Like I said plenty to do if you know where to look


----------



## Trudger (Apr 21, 2009)

I probably should be in lectures but willing to skip a few for an interesting explore, between times of 10ish to 2ish but have to be back to collect kids 

T


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 21, 2009)

thompski said:


> Yup there are reports on here for the farm, which reminds me of my need to light paint it. Like I said plenty to do if you know where to look



Do you mean the piggery farm where I did the video inside the house with the totally collapsed floors? Along side the A50 and over the bridge as you go into Aston?


----------



## thompski (Apr 21, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> Do you mean the piggery farm where I did the video inside the house with the totally collapsed floors? Along side the A50 and over the bridge as you go into Aston?



That's the one


----------



## johno23 (Apr 22, 2009)

thompski said:


> That's the one



Just for info when searching,its called Fox Covert Farm,we covered it last year,surprised its still standing really as it is in quite a state


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

*Second Visit - New photos!*

*Hi all,
Had another (and very tense) visit today. Pikies, Chavs, police, it was bursting with life. We really only went to see the Mercury Arc Rectifier, which is the only thing that makes the place worth a visit. 
We left the main hall satisfied, and walked straight into a group of chavs/skaters in the process of breaking a window. They were actually very friendly, and showed us around, they even refrained from breaking windows when I asked them. They didn't even nick mine or Peter's DSLRS. There were a group of scuzzy girls upstairs however, seemingly in the act of using one of the even scuzzier toilets, said their bodyguard (who called me a geek, could of 'ad 'im If I so desired) anyway, they moved on and we got some decent shots. We had to make a brisk exit however, we were persued by some pikies with a bag of radiators, then the fuzz showed up. We walked right past them so I think it was an effort to rid the pikies. Anyway, here are the pictures:

YESSS!!! I FOUND IT!!! Thanks Gangeox!





The Main Hall - A Drunk's Eye View





One Of The Friendly Chavs





Hydrotherapy Bath





Danger! - In The Swimming Pool Pump Room





The Pumps





 Any Suggestions?





The Children's Block (I Think)





The Scene Within





EWWWW!!!





All Gone...





Nice External Shot






Thank you for looking*


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

*I forgot to post this one, sorry, it is a shot of the lift machinery, I can't remember if it is already on, but this one is better than my last one.*


----------



## Gangeox (Apr 22, 2009)

YESSS!!! I FOUND IT!!!





It wasnt hard to find, seeing as i told you where it was. 

Oh and by the way, your welcome.


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

I Know I know, Thanks  But still, what a feeling finding it after walking right to the bottom of the cellar. The exclamation of joy was because I though the chavs were not going to let me in. They did, I was happy, I got carried away. Sorry


----------



## Gangeox (Apr 22, 2009)

james.s said:


> I Know I know, Thanks  But still, what a feeling finding it after walking right to the bottom of the cellar. The exclamation of joy was because I though the chavs were not going to let me in. They did, I was happy, I got carried away. Sorry



No need to applogise, i know you pretty new to this and its just good etiquette to say thanks to those who give help and info on sites, thats all.


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok Thanks, I will bear that in mind in the future


----------



## thompski (Apr 22, 2009)

Gangeox said:


> No need to applogise, i know you pretty new to this and its just good etiquette to say thanks to those who give help and info on sites, thats all.



I know what you mean chap, though I prefer to trade information if possible


----------



## james.s (Apr 23, 2009)

*Sorry I didn't put this on the last post, but compare my pictures of the maintenance block roof from my two visits, you will see that the whole roof is gone on the second one, without a trace, so someone has obviously nabbed the main roof trusses 

Oh, I forgot to post the picture 
Here it is:




*


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

*Wood benches Pikied!*

The workbenches in Engineering have now been Pikied


----------



## Trudger (May 5, 2009)

awww, couldn't you have got some power to the rectifier?  It would have looked superb to see that glowing nicely.


T


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

I will have to go back some day with a thousand volts in a backpack 
Shame about the benches, I think. 
*
A barrel of petrol has moved from the generator room into the engineering block too, so I am guessing it will only be a matter of weeks until it is burnt down *


----------



## Krypton (May 5, 2009)

Friendly Chav  Are you from this earth


----------



## MD (May 5, 2009)

the roof is fooked now 
this is how it was 





credit to mr sam


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, even the frame is gone, within the space of a year or so the whole place is ruined


----------



## thompski (May 5, 2009)

Definitely, here's mine from about this time last year


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

That looks really nice Thompski and MD, what a shame - *STUPID SCUMBAGS!!!* (the chavs that is)


----------



## MD (May 5, 2009)

that and the RR genny and the bits got robbed of that!! were about the best bits to see in the shit hole!!
easy one of the worst trashed places that close to peoples homes


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

The RR genny is still ok as of a few days ago, still missing it's rad and various piping, I don't think the chavs haven't found the rectifier yet though, which is the ONLY thing left that makes the place worth a visit. They must be scared of the dark.


----------



## thompski (May 5, 2009)

Inevitable really, sooner they flatten it the better really - it doesn't have any historic value (even before it was trashed) and is nothing but a burden on Derbyshire taxpayers in police and fire call outs and an eyesore for local residents. There's much better stuff to see in the surrounding area for people like us if I must be honest (no disrespect to you or your report James).


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

None taken Thompski, I think it really should be flattened, bar the recitifer, who owns it? That rectifier should be in the Derby Industrial Museum, I might get in touch with someone...


----------



## thompski (May 5, 2009)

Derby City Council allow anyone to look at planning applications on their website, however Aston is in the South Derbyshire Borough - you could look on their website and see if they have a planning application section - its on Maple Drive in Aston Upon Trent which should link you to the application for the care home, assuming its been submitted. Through this you might be able to find the owner of the site.

Come to think of it you might be able to find a news article on 'this is derbyshire' regarding the plans.


----------



## MD (May 5, 2009)

the genny was mint when we went

your right its a dump it was when we went looks a lot worse now !


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks. How should I say I know the rectifier is there?
May look dodgy otherwise I have a good alibi.


----------



## thompski (May 5, 2009)

Keep this over PM's incase we upset the mods - one coming your way shortly


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

Ah, I plain forgot, I don't think it is too bad


----------



## Trudger (May 5, 2009)

James, Aston Hall Hospital is owned by Richmond Care Villages (developments ltd) I will PM you full details....


----------



## Duckerella (May 6, 2009)

Hello - 
I used to live in the village for many years and worked at Aston Hall in the early 1990's. I've been up north for fifteen years or so, and have recently moved back to Derbyshire. I went for a walk up there last weekend, and couldn't believe the state of it - very sad. I'm off back with an old colleague later this week to try and get some more photos before they flatten it completely. I won't be posting them, as I think all the best shots have been covered on here.Thanks for all the pictures - I don't think I'd feel confident enough to go right inside, so it's good to see some internal shots, especially of the main hall - we used to perform our school pantomimes on that stage!


----------



## james.s (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Please do go inside, there is nothing to fear, the local chavs are not violent. And please post your photos, everyone's take on a site is welcomed


----------



## lio112 (May 7, 2009)

*19 year old friend*

I am uploading some of my photos that I got while I was with j.s


----------



## Keep out! (May 8, 2009)

Duckerella said:


> Hello -
> I used to live in the village for many years and worked at Aston Hall in the early 1990's. I've been up north for fifteen years or so, and have recently moved back to Derbyshire. I went for a walk up there last weekend, and couldn't believe the state of it - very sad. I'm off back with an old colleague later this week to try and get some more photos before they flatten it completely. I won't be posting them, as I think all the best shots have been covered on here.Thanks for all the pictures - I don't think I'd feel confident enough to go right inside, so it's good to see some internal shots, especially of the main hall - we used to perform our school pantomimes on that stage!



I am not trying to be the Jesus of exploration here but if you do go inside it ain't gonna look and feel anything like it used to when you worked there.

There are gaping holes in the floors everywhere and it is very dark because the windows are all boarded up.

And the local chavs apparently threw a rock at someones car recently. And if the place has been set on fire (main hall) what's to say the worst won't happen and they set fire to it when you are in there?????????? 

The thing that throws me completely is the location, Aston on Trent, wonderful looking village, the last place you'd expect scum to live and desecrate any kind of building. In saying that someone did gypo my business 'A' board advertising sign in the village years ago never to be seen again!


----------



## thompski (May 8, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> The thing that throws me completely is the location, Aston on Trent, wonderful looking village, the last place you'd expect scum to live and desecrate any kind of building. In saying that someone did gypo my business 'A' board advertising sign in the village years ago never to be seen again!



A popular misconception is that twattish behaviour amongst young people is confined to poor working class kids from council estates - absolute nonsense, just because a kids got rich parents doesn't mean they're particularly good parents.


----------



## Keep out! (May 8, 2009)

A bit like this you mean?

Taken in Aston Hall recently.


----------



## lio112 (May 8, 2009)

*chavs & wannabes*

Most of them dont put any thought into it, they just want to have fun somewhere where authority doesnt have a strong hold. Im sure in different situations there behaviour is totaly different.

Im a young guy and I still strugle to understand 90% of people in my age group. Your right tho it doesnt mater whether they are rich or poor. I come from a poor family and i havnt turned out bad.

Keepout has a point tho in a tranquil village yobs exist, just shows how many sheep there are out there.

Duckerella gave me a nice idea 4 a photo that we havnt done


----------



## Duckerella (May 10, 2009)

Hi again - 
We went up to Aston Hall during a sunny morning earlier this week, and managed to get a few photos. Thanks James, for suggesting I put them up - people might get a bit fed up of seeing the same things but I've had a go anyway. As I'm really thick re. uploading and stuff like that, it's taken me a few days to try and figure how to do it - if they're up when I've posted this then I'll know I've done it right, if not, never mind, you've seen them all before!
It's very sad the state that the buildings are in now, but the trees and flowers surrounding them are beautiful - all bursting into life again during spring in a complete contrast to the desolation around them.
I have both very good and and a few bad memories of this place, it having been part of my life for many years.
Duckerella


----------



## james.s (May 10, 2009)

> I come from a poor family and i havnt turned out bad.


You are not from a poor family 

Thanks for going Duckerella!
I went with LIO112 and Peter again and we had bricks thrown at us by chavs, they tried to attack us. I flagged down a passing police car and they were taken away in handcuffs.
It just goes to show how rich kids can turn out bad. I am starting to agree with Thompski, the place should be bulldozed, It's just become a destructive playground. One day one of these scumbags is going to get killed. Have you put your pictures up Duckerella?

James


----------



## Duckerella (May 10, 2009)

Hi James - 
I tried to, but just the link came up....I tried it out and you have to actually type it into the address box and it comes up then - a bit of a round about way to seeing the pictures! If there's an easy way to uplaod, please share...
It sounds a nightmare, kids chucking bricks around...hope you are ok...was it on an evening or weekend when you went back? I'm glad I went in the morning midweek when they were either at school or still in bed!
Aston is made up of a mix of people - some rich, some poor, but mainly just normal(ish) folk like me. I expect kids from the neighbouring villages/suburbs have caught onto the fact over the years that Aston Hall is an unmonitored playground in which to mess about in, unfortunately. 
I would like to go back for one last time to get some video clips but I will have to pick my timing very carefully I think...
Duckerellla


----------



## james.s (May 10, 2009)

Nice to hear about the fact that you were not bricked anyway. I am ok, but got showered in broken glass when a T*** chucked a brick through the window of engineering.

You upload you photos, view it on your hosting site, right click "copy image location", then come on here, use the



function.

Press the image button at the top, and paste the URL of you image in.


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2009)

james.s said:


> You upload you photos, view it on your hosting site...



Hope you don't mind James, but the way I do it is different and might be a bit easier...or not! 
Anyway, what I do is copy the Image Code underneath the pic you want. PB has hidden them recently so press Link Options beneath your latest image then tick the Img Code so that it appears beneath each pic. Left click then right to copy.
What I do is copy each one onto notepad and do the write-up on there as well so that it can be saved (I once lost 1/2 hour's work when I did it direct without saving...that taught me a lesson!  ). Then I copy and paste the whole lot onto my thread-starter post, preview it to do any tweaking, then post. 
Sorry if I'm telling you stuff you already know, but if you're like I was when I first started, then you might not have a clue so it's useful to know each stage.
Hope that helps, Duckerella...and welcome to DP.


----------



## Duckerella (May 11, 2009)

Thankyou for your suggestions, Foxylady and James. I have had a go at trying both out but am really not to grips with even the basics of uploads and couldn't get either option to work as I couldn't find the functions. I'm going to be pretty useless on here then, if I can't post my findings! Never mind,I'll see if I can get someone to have a go with me and get it sorted at some point. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

You'll soon get the hang of it, just upload, and try the methods both me and Foxy have suggested 

If all else fails, just post links to your album, or photos, not perfect, but people will see yout pics, I have (I looked at your album) they are very good!


----------



## AstonWillo (Mar 10, 2010)

Pikeys did the majority of the damage to the buildings and the site in general, and not for a second do i believe these stories of us 'chavs' being violent or attacking people walking through the site.
Everyday we see dog walkers walking through mental home and we just mind our own business, what else is there to do around Aston?
If your ever planning on coming down to have a look around the site, PM me and i would be more than happy to show you around the place, i know the now rare entrances to the buildings since it has recently been barricaded up again, however all buildings are now accesible, ( got in the last building through a second floor window yesterday) the urge to explore the place is too great...


----------



## thompski (Mar 11, 2010)

AstonWillo said:


> Pikeys did the majority of the damage to the buildings and the site in general, and not for a second do i believe these stories of us 'chavs' being violent or attacking people walking through the site.
> Everyday we see dog walkers walking through mental home and we just mind our own business, what else is there to do around Aston?
> If your ever planning on coming down to have a look around the site, PM me and i would be more than happy to show you around the place, i know the now rare entrances to the buildings since it has recently been barricaded up again, however all buildings are now accesible, ( got in the last building through a second floor window yesterday) the urge to explore the place is too great...



While it's unfair to say every youth in the area goes there to trash the place, there is plenty of evidence to suggest a lot of the damage is the result of some youths. My understanding of 'pikeys' is that they take metal from places via the most efficient means possible, they don't set fire to the place, smash every window, graffiti or get drunk inside them, as is the case with Aston Hall.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 11, 2010)

AstonWillo said:


> Pikeys did the majority of the damage to the buildings and the site in general, and not for a second do i believe these stories of us 'chavs' being violent or attacking people walking through the site.
> Everyday we see dog walkers walking through mental home and we just mind our own business, what else is there to do around Aston?
> If your ever planning on coming down to have a look around the site, PM me and i would be more than happy to show you around the place, i know the now rare entrances to the buildings since it has recently been barricaded up again, however all buildings are now accesible, ( got in the last building through a second floor window yesterday) the urge to explore the place is too great...





thompski said:


> While it's unfair to say every youth in the area goes there to trash the place, there is plenty of evidence to suggest a lot of the damage is the result of some youths. My understanding of 'pikeys' is that they take metal from places via the most efficient means possible, they don't set fire to the place, smash every window, graffiti or get drunk inside them, as is the case with Aston Hall.



Sorry AstonWillo, but agree with Thompski. "Pikeys" (or travellers to be pedantic!!) don't generally do majority of damage to buildings, they strip copper wire, they take things they can sell and make money from. They don't smash every mirror/cupboard, piece of furniture, smash every window and door in the building, etc. (or smash that fantastic pool at Aston Hall, strangely enough, it's normally the localish kids/teens/yobs who apparently "have nothing to do!!!" who in general smash stuff up "just for the hell of it, after all, there's nothing else for us to do is there!!!!!".

Another thing, "pikeys" keep to themselves, if you leave them alone, they leave you alone. When you walk around some of the places we've been, then it's normally the teens that we find smashing stuff up, windows, etc, and shouting rude comments at us and everyone else. 

As for the rubbish of "there's nothing for us to do in Aston" that's just crap and a get out!!!!


----------



## thompski (Mar 11, 2010)

smileysal said:


> As for the rubbish of "there's nothing for us to do in Aston" that's just crap and a get out!!!!



To be fair Sal, they have a point - there's bugger all to do in the area for young people and the bus services are atrocious, if memory serves me correctly they're hourly and finish early in the night. It's woeful really.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 11, 2010)

It's still no excuse mate for smashing places up, no excuse at all. 

If they're that bothered with nothing to do, why don't the parents form a committe for a sports club, etc? that's what the locals did here to get the kids off the streets.


----------

